

Would Transparency In Company Financials Increase (Disruptive) Innovation? - vilpponen
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2012/01/16/would-transparency-in-company-financials-increase-innovation

======
steins
I think public companies already file this info..

<http://sec.gov/edgar/searchedgar/webusers.htm>

